# gerúndio em Portugal



## wachi

Eu pensava que em Portugal nao se usava gerundio (..indo...ando..) porque em Portugal usa-se como assim em vez de gerundio.

Eu estou a ver um filme.(P)
Eu estou a vendo um filme.(Br)

Mas acho que certamente se usa gerundio em Portugal (em portugues de Portugal) tambem, so que nao sei onde e quando se usa isso...

Portanto, alguem pode explicar onde e quando se usa gerundio em portugues de Portugal?

E sera que isso nao se pode trocar por "a infinitivo"??

Por favor.


----------



## Denis555

wachi said:


> Eu pensava que em Portugal nao se usava gerundio (..indo...ando..) porque em Portugal usa-se como assim em vez de gerundio.
> 
> Eu estou a ver um filme.(P)
> Eu estou a vendo um filme.(Br)
> 
> Mas acho que certamente se usa gerundio em Portugal (em portugues de Portugal) tambem, so que nao sei onde e quando se usa isso...
> 
> Portanto, alguem pode explicar onde e quando se usa gerundio em portugues de Portugal?
> 
> E sera que isso nao se pode trocar por "a infinitivo"??
> 
> Por favor.


 
Washi,

Você tem razão, em português de Portugal se usa o gerúndio, só que não em frases do tipo: Eu estou vendo um filme.
Mas se usa (tal como no Brasil) nas chamadas "orações reduzidas".
Veja alguns exemplos aqui de orações reduzidas:
http://periodo.composto.vilabol.uol.com.br/osrg.html 

Um exemplo na prática aqui. (Também a música que se pode ouvir nesta página está cheia de gerúndios)

O gerúndio tem mil e uma utilidades!


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com o Dennis. Em Portugal, o gerúndio é normalmente substituído por _a_ + infinitivo nas locuções do aspecto progressivo. Mas em outras locuções verbais usa-se como no Brasil.

Além disso, o progressivo com gerúndio ainda se usa em algumas falas regionais de Portugal, e na literatura.


----------



## Daxter

O Gerúndio usa-se bastante aqui em Portugal mais na *escrita *do que na oralidade, como forma bastante eficaz de *articular conceitos ou frases* (já não se usa a expressão "orações", mas sim "frases"). Uma frase que contem um verbo no gerúndio, que complementa a informação de outra é chamada *frase não finita gerundiva*. 

Ex: "_Tendo terminado o jogo, a multidão começou a dispersar._"


----------



## wachi

Obrigado sempre pelas rapidas respostas!!


----------



## Denis555

Hoje estava lendo um livro de História de Portugal escrito no português de Portugal e vi a frase: Assim à medida que o tempo ia passando [...]
Aí eu comecei a me perguntar: O gerúndio aqui é a única possibilidade? Nesses casos com um verbo sem ser o verbo "estar", o gerúndio é usado em Portugal? Quais são os verbos que "permitem" o uso do gerúndio em Portugal?
Com verbos tipo,

ANDAR:
O país anda vivendo uma crise.

IR:
Eu vou levando a vida como posso. (como no exemplo inicial)

VIR:
Esse livro vem recebendo muitos elogios da crítica.

CONTINUAR:
Eu continuo gostando de churrasco. (no Brasil, também é possível aqui "a gostar")

CHEGAR:
Chegou alegrando o ambiente. (Aqui significaria outra coisa se disséssemos "a alegrar")

VER, ESCUTAR, OBSERVAR, ETC:
Vi teu filho nadando.

Nadando, vi teu filho. (o sentido é diferente. Nesse caso acho que é o que já discutimos aí em cima)


Ou seja, gostaria de saber dos nossos colegas portugueses que verbos são usados com o gerúndio, e quando o gerúndio não é usado, qual é a alternativa para os exemplos acima?


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Quais são os verbos que "permitem" o uso do gerúndio em Portugal?
> Com verbos tipo,
> 
> ANDAR:
> O país anda vivendo uma crise.
> O infinitivo é possível, mas o gerúndio parece-me mais comum.
> 
> IR:
> Eu vou levando a vida como posso. (como no exemplo inicial)
> Só se admite o gerúndio.
> 
> VIR:
> Esse livro vem recebendo muitos elogios da crítica.
> Só se admite o gerúndio.
> 
> CONTINUAR:
> Eu continuo gostando de churrasco. (no Brasil, também é possível aqui "a gostar")
> Ambos, mas mais o infinitivo.
> 
> CHEGAR:
> Chegou alegrando o ambiente. (Aqui significaria outra coisa se disséssemos "a alegrar")
> Só se admite o gerúndio. Repare que aqui não tem propriamente uma locução verbal; "alegrando" tem função de advérbio.
> 
> VER, ESCUTAR, OBSERVAR, ETC:
> Vi teu filho nadando.
> Ambos, mas mais o infinitivo.
> 
> Nadando, vi teu filho. (o sentido é diferente. Nesse caso acho que é o que já discutimos aí em cima)
> Ambos, mas mais o infinitivo.


----------



## Denis555

'Brigado Out!
'Cê tirou as dúvidas qu'eu tinha! Uma das coisas que usamos para diferenciar o português do Brasil do de Portugal é falar sobre o gerúndio com o verbo estar. Mas com outros verbos não é tão diferente assim. 
Eu posso até dar um palpite que num futuro não muito distante as duas variantes vão se tornar uma só. 
E só os portugueses é que podem nos ajudar para que isso aconteça. A hipocrisia dos "senhores" da gramática no Brasil não respeita o povo, mas quando falarmos em qualquer parte do mesmo jeitinho NINGUÉM mais vai se opor às mudanças... E essas mudanças partirão dos portugueses que me parecem são mais respeitados como um povo falante de uma língua.


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> 'Brigado Out!
> 'Cê tirou as dúvidas qu'eu tinha! Uma das coisas que usamos para diferenciar o português do Brasil do de Portugal é falar sobre o gerúndio com o verbo estar. Mas com outros verbos não é tão diferente assim.
> Eu posso até dar um palpite que num futuro não muito distante as duas variantes vão se tornar uma só.
> E só os portugueses é que podem nos ajudar para que isso aconteça. A hipocrisia dos "senhores" da gramática no Brasil não respeita o povo, mas quando falarmos em qualquer parte do mesmo jeitinho NINGUÉM mais vai se opor às mudanças... E essas mudanças partirão dos portugueses que me parecem são mais respeitados como um povo falante de uma língua.


 
O que eu não consigo entender na gramática normativa é a falta de flexibilidade frente a outras variantes do Português que não sejam as utilizadas em Lisboa. Tenho colegas portugueses que se espantam com a maneira como a língua é ensinada no Brasil por esse motivo.

Nesse caso, os falantes do castelhano estão a anos-luz a nossa frente, admitindo o "vos" que é usado da forma mais misturada possível. A diversidade no castelhano é valorizada, não reprimida.


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> E essas mudanças partirão dos portugueses que me parecem são mais respeitados como um povo falante de uma língua.


Não sei, não... 

Acho que a melhor solução mesmo é aceitarmos que «uns dizem "estou falando" e outros dizem "estou a falar"»; conhecer e respeitar as diferenças. Não acho provável que nenhuma das versões caia em desuso tão cedo.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Não sei, não...
> 
> Acho que a melhor solução mesmo é aceitarmos que «uns dizem "estou falando" e outros dizem "estou a falar"»; conhecer e respeitar as diferenças. Não acho provável que nenhuma das versões caia em desuso tão cedo.


 
Poderia me dizer se fora os alentejanos. Os algarvios, madeirenses e açorianos usam o gerúndio?


----------



## Outsider

Que eu saiba, são só esses três dialectos portugueses que ainda usam sistematicamente o gerúndio na fala. No entanto, na literatura é comum usar o gerúndio em alternância com o infinitivo.


----------



## Denis555

O meu raciocínio é simples: Todos sabemos que hoje o Brasil está em toda parte em Portugal. Os primos da América do Sul começaram a falar (e não falando que daria um outro sentido) e como falam(!) na televisão, na música, nos filmes, etc.

Isso tudo com o passar do tempo chegará a influenciar (mais uma vez o infinitivo) os portugueses a falar (mais infinitivo) igual. É um processo natural ninguém vai forçar a barra. Você já nasce com esse modo de falar e repete. 

Quando eu disse sobre o fututo, num futuro não muito distante de uns 200 anos, ou seja, nem nós nem nossos netos mas os netos de nossos netos, nossos trinetos só 6 gerações, falarão igualzinho. 

Portugal e Brasil falarão do mesmo jeito por vezes "errado" dos brasileiros. Esse jeito automaticamente deixará de ser "errado" por ser falado por todos incluindo nossos primos europeus.

Ao meu ver, a grosso modo, o Brasil influenciará Portugal na língua e Portugal influenciará o Brasil na lei. E nossos trinetos viverão felizes para sempre.
É uma pena a gente não ter uma bola de cristal pra dar uma olhadinha no futuro!


----------



## gvergara

Oi:

Dado que _estar + gerúndio_ é trocado por _estar a + Inf _em Portugal, perguntei-me se _continuar a + Inf (continuei a ler)_pode se expressar como _continuar + gerúndio (continuei lendo)_

Gonzalo


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Dado que _estar + gerúndio_ é trocado por _estar a + Inf _em Portugal, perguntei-me se _continuar a + Inf (continuei a ler)_pode se expressar como _continuar + gerúndio (continuei lendo)_
> 
> Gonzalo


Penso que sim.


----------



## Denis555

Para a dúvida de "Continuar + ger./a inf." vejam a postagem #7 (do Outsider).


----------



## gvergara

Denis555 said:


> Para a dúvida de "Continuar + ger./a inf." vejam a postagem #7 (do Outsider).


 Muitas gracias. E me desculpem se já tinham discutido sobre este tema , mas não tive tempo suficiente para pesquisá-lo.


----------



## contiana

Olá,
estava pesquisando o uso da estrutura estar+infinitivo e achei este forum aqui...
A minha dúvida surgiu ao ler Mia Couto e ver que em muitas ocasiões seus personagens realizam frases do tipo: Estou ver que você..., está comprender?, etc.
Quis saber se essa construção era usada só em Moçambique ou se existia tb em Portugal. Achei depois, num trabalho de pesquisa sobre a língua oral de Maputo, uma frase com essa estrutura mas sem nenhum comentário.
Será que alguem de vc pode me dizer se é frequente a construção assim sem preposição? se é usado tanto na escrita quanto na oralidade? etc.
obrigada


----------



## Carfer

contiana said:


> Olá,
> estava pesquisando o uso da estrutura estar+infinitivo e achei este forum aqui...
> A minha dúvida surgiu ao ler Mia Couto e ver que em muitas ocasiões seus personagens realizam frases do tipo: Estou ver que você..., está comprender?, etc.
> Quis saber se essa construção era usada só em Moçambique ou se existia tb em Portugal. Achei depois, num trabalho de pesquisa sobre a língua oral de Maputo, uma frase com essa estrutura mas sem nenhum comentário.
> Será que alguem de vc pode me dizer se é frequente a construção assim sem preposição? se é usado tanto na escrita quanto na oralidade? etc.
> obrigada


 
Em Portugal, não. A preposição é obrigatória: _estou a ver, está a compreender?_


----------



## iheartportugues

Algumas vezes (nao muitas vezes), ouvi portugueses usar "estar + gerúndio" em vez de "estar+a+infinitivo", para expressar o presente continúo.

Este uso em Portugal está limitado/é característica a certas regioes, classe social?


----------



## moura

No Alentejo, zona e falar(es) que conheço relativamente bem, é comum falar-se no gerúndio. Recentemente tive ocasião de verificar que continua a ser assim.


----------



## Vanda

Eu já notei mesmo, que os costumes e falares brasileiros são muito identificáveis com a região do Alentejo. Acho que nossos colonizadores vieram, na maioria, de lá.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Vanda said:


> Eu já notei mesmo, que os costumes e falares brasileiros são muito identificáveis com a região do Alentejo.



E as belas praias.


----------



## anaczz

aprendiendo argento said:


> E as belas praias.


Belas, mas friiiiias!


----------



## englishmania

^ Então as do norte...  


Sou do norte de Portugal e esta é a minha opinião.



Denis555 said:


> ANDAR:
> O país anda vivendo uma crise.
> Eu diria de outra forma: O país está a passar por uma crise./O país está a viver uma crise./ O país anda em crise.
> 
> IR:
> Eu vou levando a vida como posso. (como no exemplo inicial)
> Gerúndio OK  ou Eu levo a vida como posso/Eu vivo a vida como posso/Eu vou vivendo como posso.
> 
> VIR:
> Esse livro vem recebendo muitos elogios da crítica.
> Gerúndio OK -> formal.
> O livro tem recebido.../tem vindo a receber
> 
> CONTINUAR:
> Eu continuo gostando de churrasco. (no Brasil, também é possível aqui "a gostar")
> Não usaria o gerúndio.
> Continuo a gostar...
> 
> CHEGAR:
> Chegou alegrando o ambiente. (Aqui significaria outra coisa se disséssemos "a alegrar")
> Chegou, alegrando o ambiente > gerúndio OK > formal
> Chegou e o ambiente ficou mais alegre.  Chegou e alegrou o ambiente.
> 
> VER, ESCUTAR, OBSERVAR, ETC:
> Vi teu filho nadando.
> Não usaria o gerúndio.
> Vi o teu filho (a) nadar.
> 
> Nadando, vi teu filho. (o sentido é diferente. Nesse caso acho que é o que já discutimos aí em cima)
> Enquanto/Quando (eu) estava a nadar, vi o teu filho.
> Melhor> Estava a nadar e vi o teu filho.


----------



## marta12

Estou totalmente de acordo com a englishmania.

Sou lisboeta, no entanto, quando andava na primária (os primeiros 4 anos de escola) usava muito o gerúndio nas redacções/composições e sempre fui repreendida.

Não o uso na fala, mas ainda hoje o uso na escrita e, por mero acaso, nada tem a ver com influências brasileiras. 
É um tempo verbal que gosto particularmente pela continuidade da acção e que mais nenhum tempo verbal dá.
As construções frásicas que faço parecem-me diferentes das brasileiras. Possivelmente são-no só para mim.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Vanda said:


> Eu já notei mesmo, que os costumes e falares brasileiros são muito identificáveis com a região do Alentejo. Acho que nossos colonizadores vieram, na maioria, de lá.


Não vieram do Porto?


----------



## guihenning

Vieram de todo o país, mas muito se especula que uma boa (ou maior) parte tenha vindo do Sul.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Não vieram do Porto?





guihenning said:


> Vieram de todo o país, mas muito se especula que uma boa (ou maior) parte tenha vindo do Sul.


Pois é, também já ouvi dizer que viemos da região do Porto, um pouquinho mais ao norte até. De Guimarães, da Galícia (es), acho. Como é essa história mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Pois é, também já ouvi dizer que viemos da região do Porto, um pouquinho mais ao norte até. De Guimarães, da Galícia (es), acho. Como é essa história mesmo?



Julgo que depende das épocas e das vagas de emigração. Ao que parece, os primeiros colonos eram oriundos sobretudo do sul (tal como sucedeu, de resto, com outras possessões, como, por exemplo, os Açores), mas no século XIX e nas primeiras décadas do século 20 foi sobretudo gente do Norte que emigrou. Na literatura desse tempo, o "brasileiro" é uma figura constante e há muitas "casas de brasileiro" espalhadas pelo norte do país, construídas por aqueles que tiveram a sorte de enriquecer e que voltaram à terra natal.


----------



## machadinho

Não é questão de história, Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

É sempre uma questão de História, @machadinho, seja ela a História séria ou a mistificação cozinhada para servir de esteio a outros propósitos "civilizacionais" (da qual estou bem ao corrente, porque foi aquela que me foi servida na escola com objectivos idênticos em meados do século passado).
Mas, para o que aqui nos toca, talvez fosse bom lembrar que o aparecimento do infinitivo gerundivo é bastante recente em Portugal. Li algures que só ocorreu após o século XVIII, sem que se conheça a que ritmo se impôs no decorrer do XIX e até em que medida predomina nos dias de hoje (ainda que se saiba que é maioritário em boa parte do território). Julgo que há mesmo quem sustente que é um fenómeno relevante apenas no século XX. Ou seja, é bastante provável que os emigrantes portugueses que se estabeleceram no Brasil nos períodos em que a emigração foi numericamente mais significativa, desde o início da colonização até ao século XX, fossem maioritária ou quase exclusivamente "gerundivos". E isso também explicará a razão por que o infinitivo gerundivo é fenómeno quase exclusivo da actual variante portuguesa.


----------



## Alentugano

Eu, como alentejano que sou, cresci com o gerúndio e noto que muitas pessoas em Portugal (inclusive professores) acham que se devem evitar ao máximo construções dessa natureza, sob pena de sermos tachados de rústicos/ignorantes/iletrados.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> Eu, como alentejano que sou, cresci com o gerúndio e noto que muitas pessoas em Portugal (inclusive professores) acham que se devem evitar ao máximo construções dessa natureza, sob pena de sermos tachados de rústicos/ignorantes/iletrados.


Que horror.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Que horror.


No entanto, muitas dessas pessoas, quando ouvem alguém do Brasil "a usar" construções com o gerúndio, já acham absolutamente normal.


----------



## guihenning

Talvez porque seja um mito mais ou menos generalizado que o gerúndio seja um brasileirismo, o que não é verdade.


----------

